# 67 GTO Fuel Filter



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can an inline fuel filter be installed on the inlet side of a mechanical fuel pump as opposed to the carb side?

RGF 67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

...........and there you have it!


----------



## RGF 67 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

